# BotoPhuket fix...kinda



## New River Rat (Mar 21, 2018)

The whole world knows by now what a bunch of picwads botophuket is by now. I am sharing how to skirt the issue, at least for the moment. One really doesn't need to be very tech savy to do this.

I've used Firefox a long time, like it very well.
Was never a fan of IE. Chrome is ok, nothing special.
Microsoft Edge is a PIA.

Go here:

https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firef...47&gclid=CImy7YyW_dkCFc3AswodVEQKvg&gclsrc=ds


After the download, run the file.
I made Firefox my default browser.

I added this ad blocker.
Simply follow prompts:

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/adblock-plus/

For botophucket to return our pics, same process:

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/photobucket-embedded-fix/


----------



## Scott F (Mar 21, 2018)

It's just easier for me to use a different free photo hosting site.


----------



## LDUBS (Mar 21, 2018)

Scott F said:


> It's just easier for me to use a different free photo hosting site.




X2 - time walk away from those guys for how they handled things.


----------



## New River Rat (Mar 22, 2018)

I would have to move thousands and thousands of pics. You don't walk away from five accounts filled with your life. Well, you can, I ain't.

This will help you on sites like this to see what someone like Ranchero50 has already posted that is picture heavy.


----------



## eshaw (Mar 22, 2018)

I don't blame ya. I won't use them for new stuff though.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Mar 22, 2018)

Good find. I'll have to give this a shot later on.

Firefox was the leader in vulnerabilities not that long ago, so user beware. LOL.


----------



## LDUBS (Mar 22, 2018)

New River Rat said:


> I would have to move thousands and thousands of pics. You don't walk away from five accounts filled with your life. Well, you can, I ain't.
> 
> This will help you on sites like this to see what someone like Ranchero50 has already posted that is picture heavy.


----------

